# Heat#2 - Dad: 0 points, Heat: 2 points



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

If you ever wondered what the aftermath of a poodle in heat with a diaper on who gets messy poop at 1am looks like, it looks like this:








(Getting ready for the shower)

There was poop everywhere!!! in my tiny apartment!! And I cleaned it up now and all I smell is poop!! It spilled out of the diaper it was that loose! The poop was the size of medium apple.

About 4 days ago she had 6 vomits in one day so, so we went to chicken and broth protocol. She was eating that slurping up the broth, and feeling better over 48 hours so we started transitioning back and reintroducing kibble via free feeding as our preferred feeding schedule for everyday life.

Well... what always happens next when a furbaby who has upset stomach gets her appetite back?... Diarrhea... This is her first "kibble poop" and it ran through her system like a freight train.. at 1:00am. 

When I picked her up from my parents after work, my Dad even said "Her appetite has come back and she's only had 1 poop today and it wasn't that big." So Basil and I went for an extra long 20 minute walk this evening around 9:00pm before bed but there was no bowl movements. "Okay maybe it's just not there", I thought. Nope. It was there... Just waiting to be unleashed in the middle of the night.

This is the second time in 7 days I've had to wash my bed sheets due to poodle body fluid at 2am.

I gave Ms. Poopybutt a shower (at 1:30am) and now it's so hot right now in my room and I'm sweating! 87°F/30.5°C on the thermometer. 

I'm writing this so you can share the In my missery. It feels like puppyhood 2.0 all over again. 

We're just about half way through this heat, then we have 1 more to go before we spay. I can't wait.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Ugh, whatta mess. We've all been there - once I had to clean diarrhea off a wall, and coutless times I've discovered Mia had a poopy butt after she'd been sitting and lying all over the house. Gross. I hope you both get some sleep tonight.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks you two....
Ho hum....
Just getting 'mellow' to some degree with the Popster voyage - ( duck/goose poo aside), and _BHAM !!!_
White sheep skins fastoon the flat, rugs and scattered around the sofa and chairs, virgin white bedclothes upon the bed .....
1st season bekons....

'1 more to go before we spay. I can't wait.' - I take something from your pain mind.
I really am hating the thought of putting Poppy through the spaying ordeal, but just maybe I might feel not so bad down the line?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thank you for get my morning off to a good start haha. The fate of many a parent to furkids or human kids, they always save their best for the middle of the night.

Poor Basil, she’s not happy about it either, this photo is priceless, so expressive. Hope all is well quickly.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh yuck. What an awful night.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have all my sympathy. I am so short sighted without my contact lenses that I usually discover it by putting my bare foot squarely in the middle...


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm not sure loose stools are to be expected because it's her 1st meal in a while. I would still treat for diarrhea and expect more. Of course I know nothing about females in heat, so I could be way off.

Please accept my sympathies for you and Basil.


----------



## Happy'sDad (Jul 4, 2020)

Oh my. I feel your pain. Happy just went through a short bout of diarrhea with one vomit episode, but she not in heat. Lucky for us, we were able to get her outside before she had any accidents in the house. Still, we went through a lot of wipes. I sent a poop sample to the vet for analysis just in case – it came back negative. Happy also managed to pee twice in her diaper while she was in heat. That was a big enough PITA, diarrhea would be a disaster. Hoping for Basil quick recovery…


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh, ick! I feel your pain! Fingers crossed that was the worst of it!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Ohhh no. And now the smoke.  Hoping Basil is feeling better.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Awww, poor Basil. She looks baffled and uncomfortable. Big hug from Winnie.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I feel for you and Basil. Goose had diarrhea that woke the both of us up between 4-6 in the morning for several days. She's doing better now and sleeping longer. Basil's face is priceless. 🥺


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> If you ever wondered what the aftermath of a poodle in heat with a diaper on who gets messy poop at 1am looks like, it looks like this:
> View attachment 480231
> 
> (Getting ready for the shower)
> ...


I smell poop just reading this …

Don’t tell Basil you posted that pic, so telling 😔🤭🤗


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Poor Basil. Poor you. Diarrhea definitely 
is not fun. 😖 I feel the misery. 
Hope Basil feels better quickly and that you both get a better night’s sleep tonight.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

I know that look. That's the look of "Dad! Why did my butt betray me?!!"


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Ugh, poor you and Basil! Hopefully it wasn't on carpet...I have been there before.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Well, we still had the squirts today. Had last a walk between 7:40-8:20pm. It hurts me to consider a walk at midnight but it's a strong possibility.

She has the butt squirts every 2 hours or so. Clearly it's uncomfortable like it would be for anyone. However, she's still a very happy furbaby dispite being poopy.. and bloody.

My folks & I are no longer going to try feeding Basil wet shredded chicken and are going back to the routine when everything was good.

I'm expecting the worst and hoping for the best.

Picked up everything on the ground and stocked up on paper towels.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I hope it was an uneventful night for you and Basil.


----------

